# James Keating`s Bowie Knife course



## David43515 (Mar 11, 2010)

Has anyone here ever attended one of Mr. Keating`s courses focusing on large blade fighting? Or has anyone purchased his 6 tape set on Bowie Knife fighting? What did you think?

I know he`s a very good instructor, and I`ve enjoyed some of his empty-hand material. I`m just looking for some opinions on what people thought they got from this material before I commit to buy.


----------



## lklawson (Mar 11, 2010)

David43515 said:


> Has anyone here ever attended one of Mr. Keating`s courses focusing on large blade fighting? Or has anyone purchased his 6 tape set on Bowie Knife fighting? What did you think?
> 
> I know he`s a very good instructor, and I`ve enjoyed some of his empty-hand material. I`m just looking for some opinions on what people thought they got from this material before I commit to buy.


I've seen some of his older vids on Bowie work.  It's good stuff.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Brian King (Mar 11, 2010)

I was able to attend his week long training on the Snake River in Hells Canyon a couple of years ago. He and his material are good to go. The training was fun and the location was perfect. I have not seen the media material so cannot comment on that but know that Jim has spent a LOT of time working with large blades and is an excellent instructor.

Regards
Brian King


----------



## Blindside (Mar 11, 2010)

I spent about one day (of three) of private lessons with Mr. Keating working the bowie material.  Very good stuff, very different than FMA oriented knife work I had done previously.  The heavy thrust orientation and backcut information is very valuable.

That said, it is by its nature applicable to mainly to large blades, and that really isn't something I carry, so I haven't pursued the material much farther.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 11, 2010)

I have never attended a seminar by Mr. Keating but I have several friends who have.  Based on their opinions some absolutely loved it and for others it was not their cup of tea.


----------



## David43515 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the opinions guys. I usually carry a small folder with me, but I`d be interested in learning some stuff about bigger blades even if it wasn`t readily applicable (for my situation) in self defense. I hope I`ll never have to use a weapon on anyone, for me its more about developing skill. Besides, I honestly think that my weapons work makes my emptyhanded work better.

Looks like I`ll have to save my pennies and pick this one up. Now if I could just get one of you guys to fly over for a few weeks and train with me.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey David,

I know I speak for everyone here that we would enjoy coming to Japan to train with you.  Since you are in Japan I would advise looking into the Bujinkan and checking out some of their knife work.  They are sneaky with the blade!


----------



## lklawson (Mar 12, 2010)

David43515 said:


> Thanks for all the opinions guys. I usually carry a small folder with me, but I`d be interested in learning some stuff about bigger blades even if it wasn`t readily applicable (for my situation) in self defense.


Kitchens the world over are littered with big knives.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## David43515 (Mar 12, 2010)

lklawson said:


> Kitchens the world over are littered with big knives.
> 
> Peace favor your sword,
> Kirk


 
Exactly! Before I got my teaching liscense I spent my first year here cooking in a resturaunt. (Always a nice skill to have and fall back on anywhere you go) We used to joke that anyone would have to be an idiot to try and rob the place because on any given day he`d be facing at least four cooks with thier own chef`s knives. Because of the shear volume of work most of us favored knives with at least 10" blades althought we had longer and shorter ones for specific tasks.

I`ve always assumed that since my chef`s knives can go through chicken bones so easily a crook`s hand wouldn`t pose any difficulty.


----------



## Dwight McLemore (Mar 24, 2010)

Although he is now doing some work with the Asian arts these days, it would reallly be worth your the time and money to train with James Keating. I've learned so very much from him. Anything I've ever done was a pale shadow of his work.....Top of line stuff.

All My Best
Dwight


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Dec 7, 2010)

My Sempai did some training with him, I love Bowie stuff and find a good deal applicable to smaller bladers as well.

 I love Pekiti Tarsia knife work but I perfer Bowie style in the outside and arms length ranges.


----------

